# New Masi Commuter. [o]



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

It may have been posted already...but oh well. I think its pretty enough(and I hate black bikes), that it should be posted again.

Details:
Cromo w/lugged fork
Nexus 8 spd internal
Al fenders (flat, not curved)
Leather saddle
Cork grips. 

Would make a killer fixie for the relaxed commuter too.










See more here:
https://masiguy.blogspot.com/2007/08/out-of-bag.html


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

unclefuzzy_ss said:


> It may have been posted already...but oh well. I think its pretty enough(and I hate black bikes), that it should be posted again.
> 
> Details:
> Cromo w/lugged fork
> ...



nice, in both colors... but the adjustable stem gotta go. some quality touches there, esp for $800. chainguard matching the fenders would be nice, perhaps in the next iteration


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

That is a beaut.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Imagine that frame as a road bike setup*

I have only seen one in person, the top tube and stays as 1 long arc, it was a Corima.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

HOT!

I'm digging all the *style* thats going into the commuter series of bikes now. Really cool stuff (Masi, Fisher, et al...)


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I want one..That cream colored one is too cool


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

*retrotec influence*

reminds me of my retrotec 29er.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

unclefuzzy_ss said:


> It may have been posted already...but oh well. I think its pretty enough(and I hate black bikes), that it should be posted again.
> 
> Details:
> Cromo w/lugged fork
> ...


very cool, were did you get it an how much?


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

Not mine, and not for sale yet. Its a 2008 model. Click the link to find out more.


----------



## darbo (Dec 9, 2002)

wait til you see the rest of their '08 line -- i saw pics of a gorgeous steel cyclocross bike coming, and a few other sub $1K models that are really unique.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Feb 10, 2004)

I want one as well......black.....fixed and a disc brake up front.

Veni Vidi Vici


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

Tease!

Let us see the 'cross bike!


----------



## Masi-Rider (Nov 2, 2006)

*New-Old Masi SS Commuter*

Old Frame-New Build for the daily commute:


----------



## darbo (Dec 9, 2002)

unclefuzzy_ss said:


> Tease!
> 
> Let us see the 'cross bike!


masiguy posted up a pic of the SS version here http://masiguy.blogspot.com/2007/08/i-guess-you-like-it.html

understand there's also gonna be a geared version of the same frame, under $1K. Same color, i think. That flat crown fork is gorgeous...


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Feb 10, 2004)

*cyclocross?..........*

http://masiguy.blogspot.com/2006/08/im-back-and-jetlagged.html


----------



## darbo (Dec 9, 2002)

Veni Vidi Vici said:


> http://masiguy.blogspot.com/2006/08/im-back-and-jetlagged.html


nope, that's the alu bike which is still in the lineup, but the steel bike is a lot more traditional looking.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

frankenbike... 

looks like horiz d/os... if so, why the tensioner?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

darbo said:


> masiguy posted up a pic of the SS version here http://masiguy.blogspot.com/2007/08/i-guess-you-like-it.html
> 
> understand there's also gonna be a geared version of the same frame, under $1K. Same color, i think. That flat crown fork is gorgeous...



the stays on that thing look reallllly long... and a der hanger on a SS is rather noncommital. wonder if it will come with a flip flop hub


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> I want one..That cream colored one is too cool



Now the race is on to see if I can get one before Dave Hickey can... same color as well. Luckily this is one of the few times in my life where I might have an in!


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Feb 10, 2004)

darbo said:


> nope, that's the alu bike which is still in the lineup, but the steel bike is a lot more traditional looking.



Maybe this is what your looking for.......
http://masiguy.blogspot.com/search/label/beautiful bike


----------

